# Benefits of Dating a Sensor?



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

They are because they're S. ISTP's, in my experience have always be the quiet guys that get the girls. INTP's seemingly have to survive off of whatever shit the other types leave behind.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Trust me when I say you can't blame that on your type. All you need to do is learn approach vectors that work for you. Using other people's methods will only make you more frustrated when you don't do what they do naturally. I'd offer pointers, but you've gotten plenty of those all over the forum already. You don't need any such advice from me.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

SPs are fun. They get you out there, doing stuff. They offer the spontaneity an INFP like me craves. Often though, I am too "intellectual" for them. They're not very open to the kind of conversations I most enjoy; the deepest we'll go is discussing relationships to reach some immediately useful conclusion, when I'd rather approach it in a theoretical way. In short, I can seem nerdy to them, and they can seem shallow to me.

SFJs can be really nurturing. As an INFP, I need a good dose of encouragement and affection. STJs are very stable. They also take on a lot of responsibility, which eases it off of your shoulders. I can be too independent for SJs though. They want to pull in the reigns sometimes and I feel caged. I do know many SJs who appreciate the arts. Not quite in the way I do, but they are not the dull, close-minded drones that people make them out to be sometimes. The issue comes in with communication style. I feel like I am speaking a different language sometimes. I say one thing, and they manage to hear something else. They also get impatient when I go off on a Ne philosophical ramble.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

S boyfriends are awesome for fixing and building stuff. the best bookcase I'veever owned was made for me by an SJ ex :laughing:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Then that makes N's good for eveything else!


----------

